# Grandson's first **** hunt



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

Our grandson Owen was up for a visit this weekend and I took him out for his first **** hunt. He turned 7 last weekend and I think he might be hooked. Wasn't the least bit concerned about the dark and was really excited. Had my young dog out by himself he is just 11 months old, had nice long corn field race and did a nice job of treeing. Almost gave up finding the **** but a the last minute as we were getting ready to leave curiosity got the best of him and he looked.

Only trouble is Owen lives 240 miles away.

A proud Grampa,
Gary


----------



## mracine (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice story, nice dog, nice ****, and nice grandson. Yea, it must be hard living so far away from your grandsons. My nephews live down in SC. It's hard to get them to come up and hunt with me in the good old mitten. But when you can and get something with them, it's priceless.


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought I would post an update on the picture I posted last fall about my grandson's first **** hunt. Shortly after our hunt one of Owen's assignments in school (he is in the 1st grade) was to write a story about something he had done. Owen wrote a story about our **** hunt (which made me proud that he thought enough of our hunt to write about it). You have to use your imagination, he wrote it by what the words sounded like to him. My reason for posting this is what his teacher wrote on the bottom of his story, nothing about the smiles he drew on grampa and his face or the fact that we were together but only her comment about her views on hunting. The future of our sport of hunting depends on *US* passing on to our young people.

By the way, I think he dodged a "bullet" by drawing a gun.

Gary


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Good for you and Grandson. His teacher should not impose her opinions on his good time! When kids at my school want to talk hunting, their teachers point them to me or my principal. We still don't have Nov 15 off, but I am working on it!


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

That is great stuff! My boy is also in first grade and writes stories the same way. Really neat that they let them get their thoughts down and don't worry about the spelling and grammer at first. Gotta get my boys out **** hunting soon.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Congrats Grandpa !
I'd be proud of him also !
Both are nice looking boys ! 

Sorry I missed this post the first time.


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

Congrats! 

I hope someone said something to the teacher about what is written there though.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Great story. Glad you guys had such a memorable experience.

As for the teacher's response, I don't think it was the worst thing in the world (she tried it and didn't like it...that's ok), but her response is a bit ambiguous - does she not like anyone hunting or simply does not like her own experiences with it? Either way I wouldn't have killed her to add "but I'm glad you had a good time"


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

gawelg said:


> I thought I would post an update on the picture I posted last fall about my grandson's first **** hunt. Shortly after our hunt one of Owen's assignments in school (he is in the 1st grade) was to write a story about something he had done. Owen wrote a story about our **** hunt (which made me proud that he thought enough of our hunt to write about it). You have to use your imagination, he wrote it by what the words sounded like to him. My reason for posting this is what his teacher wrote on the bottom of his story, nothing about the smiles he drew on grampa and his face or the fact that we were together but only her comment about her views on hunting. The future of our sport of hunting depends on *US* passing on to our young people.
> 
> By the way, I think he dodged a "bullet" by drawing a gun.
> 
> Gary



That is very cute. I haev 2 small children 6 and 18 months, and this thread was heart warming for me. My response to the teacher would be "Nowhere in Owen's story did he ask your feelings about hunting. There's more to this world than you Mrs. BluePen".

Ben


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice story Gary thanks for sharing.I live down by Rose City,we'll have to get together for a hunt sometime.


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you, Gary, for sharing this. It's a great story, and it reminds me that I have to see about getting my 7-year-old out this year. My 14-year-old and I hunt but last year we didn't. 

My first response to the teacher's comment was along the lines of LumberJ's ("not so bad"), and then when I reread it I felt more like beenfarr ("Who are you, Mrs. Bluepen?"). I don't think she meant any harm, but I agree that we have to challenge where our culture is heading in regards to hunting. A lot of that attitude comes because most of us never kill our own meat anymore (though most of us still eat meat). I hope we can move our culture towards living closer with each other and the animals we eat. 

Perhaps you could send a copy of Walt Harrington's _The Everlasting Stream_ to Owen's parents as a present he could give to his teacher. That's the best book I've found for communicating to more academic types, who don't live close to animals and the woods, the deep good there is in hunting. I gave it to one friend who grew up in Ann Arbor but never hunted and it has spread out from there to friends of his friends who keep giving it to other people. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Everlasting-Stream-Rabbits-Friendship-Family/dp/0802140505/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267361661&sr=8-1"]http://www.amazon.com/Everlasting-Stream-Rabbits-Friendship-Family/dp/0802140505/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267361661&sr=8-1[/ame]


----------



## WONABUCK (Dec 21, 2009)

I like that story. Good for you ! That's the biggest racoon I have ever seen.


----------



## The Mechanic (Aug 6, 2008)

Good job taking your grandson on a hunt. Judging by both pictures, he must have loved it.

As for the teacher, it sure seems strange that out of all the words in the English language, she consciously chose those words. The teacher could have written something positive to a seven (7) year old boy, but chose not to. What a damn shame.:rant:


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind replies, It meant a lot to be able to take Owen "kone" hunting and it was especially special that he thought enough of it to write the story all on his own. 

My other reason for posting was to point out what the future generation of hunters are being exposed to. I have no problem with the teacher not wanting to hunt, but we as hunters pursuing legal activities need to reinforce to our children and grandchildren that if that is what they are interested in they should do it. Our young people are influenced by educators 6 plus hours a day during the school year, we need to make sure our young people hear all sides of the story. My problem with Owen's teacher was not that she didn't enjoy her hunting experience, but that she did not acknowledge to Owen that she thought it was great that he and I enjoyed quality time together.

Reaper-I will get in touch with you sometime after quiet season, my son and I get down to the federal land south of McKinley to hunt every once in a while. He knows that county real well.

Gary


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

What a great hunt and a great story Gary. You must be very proud of your grandson!!! He's a cutie  Nice looking hound too!!

I agree with you, the teacher should have left her comments to herself and commented on the good time you two had together.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

1wildchild said:


> Good for you and Grandson. His teacher should not impose her opinions on his good time! When kids at my school want to talk hunting, their teachers point them to me or my principal. We still don't have Nov 15 off, but I am working on it!


Teacher shouldn't you're right... I love talking to my students about hunting, sometimes i catch myself talking about a specific hunt, but I get so detailed about the November sunrise and sunset I turned it into a mini-lesson about using sensory words (5th grade teacher).

TO the OP (original poster) I love teaching someone to hunt and appreciate it, i did that with my cousin whom was born on my Birthday when i was 10, It's a great feeling.


----------

